

Could A Collaborative Biking Desk Shake Up The Workplace? - connorbarnett
http://stanford.io/12KzYUx

======
hardwaresofton
Idea is awesome, I can see health nuts as well as daytime TV going crazy about
it (not a barb, I'm serious)

Take this with a grain of salt, as I am a bystander who knows nothing at all
about anything, however, your site needs a little work. I suggest you go back
to bootstrap, pull down their carousel example
(<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/examples/carousel.html>), and use that.
Take the picture you have on the front page, and make it the carousel, and
fill out the things on that page with your content (also, get some big icons
for the sections).

Your site will look 5x better, and it should only take you under an hour
(that's how long it would take me, especially since bootstrap has done all the
actual work). That will get you more cred, and people will not have to
struggle with a not-quite-there site for an awesome idea

I expected more from you guys over at Stanford :)

-A University of Texas student

